# Update (pictures!)



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I have added to the flock since my last Update, so thought I'd post another.

Ok my pigeons are now like this:
Mookee Pigeon- Beautiful (BOY)
Mookee/Tippler cross- Pretty Lady (believed to be a BOY  )
Satinettes-Charlie + Junebug (unknown)
Pygmy Pouter- newbie noname yet (sex unknown)
and a Pygmy Pouter/Homer Cross- newbie Griffen (believed BOY)

Beautiful, is doing wonderful. He is always winning the hearts of people that meet him. He's my little lover. He'll coo at peoples hands, lol, and they ALL find him cute and end up liking him. He actually let me take some photos of him this week!!!! For those who don't know, Beautiful has a HUGE camera phobia. Pictures of him are rare...

Pretty Lady, still hasn't laid an egg and is about 6 months old. Coos and dances a TON, plus was attack earlier this week by a newer one (Griffen). Beautiful does fluff up and coo a lot when Pretty Lady is around....so I don't know. Any ideas???

Charlie, is going though an indepent stage. Yep, I'm getting wing slapps, and some aggressive pecking! It is also dancing, which is so CUTE to see with the feathered feet!!

Junebug, my little love bug. It still trying to grow up. I think it thinks its a dog.... lol! It'll walk right be hind me on the floor (so I have to watch out), messes with my feet, and unties my shoe laces!! Junie is a total sweety though.

Growing up includes flying, though it doesn't fly often is learning how . Still hasn't got it down pat yet though, and I have to make sure it doesn't bump into things. Because it kinda dives...when it flys. It voice is also starting to change I think. Up to now Junie has baby squeaked, not it does a wheezing whiney sound. I have been worried, so I just it throat and mouth often. I have taken it to the vet, to have it's breathing listened too. The vet said he heard nothing bad, so I think its vocals are changing. Ideas???
It STILL gets very excited to see me, wing fluttering and the noise come with. The feathers on the legs are VERY short still...I have no idea why.

Junie does DANCE!!!! It is a VERY CUTE. I'm going to try and tape it for you all. It involves it turning around and some side steps. It's better than Charlie's dance!


Newbie (no name) : I think I'm going to name this one Angel. It's a sweety and such a amazing bird. It is on the skinny side, and I'm still trying to deicde about its feet. It eats, but not a lot at all. I was think maybe poping a few peas down it, and maybe some formula....What do you all think?? You can feel ALL its bones it is so small. Is there any thing I could give it to fatten it up?? 

It stays in the position all day long, it never lays down. I find it so sad....
I have its food and water bowls raised, so it doesn't have to bend far. I put papers, then those wee-wee pads down, then papers, and then its fleece blankets. I try encouraging to lay down, but it doesn't seem to work. I thought about putting a nest bowl in for it, but I don't think it could get in or out of it.

I'm also worried that if it is a hen, how hard will laying an egg be on it??
Lots of questions, and I think only time will answer most of them.

Griffen, IS my biggest pigeon. He is also scary, lol!! He makes the most freaky sounds/noises, and comes right at ya to attack!! He pecks HARD, wings slaps, and pounces! 

I decided to have him out with the others, early this week. He ended up attacking Beautiful, and Pretty Lady. I kinda freaked out about that, but I check them both out, and they weren't hurt. I think I for sure have three males..... I have no idea how that will work out, if it even can. I guess time will tell. I'm working with Griffen, trying to tame him abit, so I can handle him, but he won't take food from my hand. I'm keeping up with it though.

He is VERY pretty and big. I would love to have him calm down abit. He is about 5 months old....

Pretty Lady, is going to need a new name I think....
The newbie also is going to need a name..

Any ideas or thoughts are totally and VERY welcomed!!

Now picture time!
Here's a link to my webshots album-its a photo you click on. I'm really bad about not nameing the pictures, but if you click on a picture the caption should say who it is.... It starts with Junebug, Charlie, Beautiful, Prettlady and then the new two.



Beautiful


Pretty Lady


Four more pictures to come!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*More pictures*

Junebug


Charlie


Griffen


Newbie

This one still have yellow fuz, and is skinny. Some of the other pictures are better, because you can see the legs, and bones it chest. even in this pictures you can see how deifined its stomach/chest is.

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your birds are absolutely BEAUTIFUL, Hilly!

Charlie and Junebug, as Satinettes, are just soooo adorable!

As for names...others may have some ideas, but if I were you, I would just wait. Sometimes a name will come to you. 

As strange as it may sound, you could also take a "relax" time and ask a bird mentally (a.k.a. telepathy) what his/her name is or what they would like to be called. 

Sounds weird? Well, just remember, *nothing is impossible, only unknown!*

I have had names "come" to me when I just relax my mind and mentally "ask."

See if this works for you...

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all from 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hilly.......THANKS for the pics.........everyone looks so wonderful. I sure wish I could see Charlie and little Junebug..........that poor baby with the leg problem.............has it been like that since it was old enough to walk? That is so sad............you know, I believe that breed (forgot what's it called) is a "skinny" looking bird anyway, so without holding it and actually seeing it, it's sort of hard to tell about how thin it is. I would feed it lots of safflower seeds and even get some peanuts up and crush them and offer as a treat once a day. 
I can't wait to see the "Junebug Dance"........I bet that little bird is just a sweetie.................
All of them look super happy...........I guess if I come back as a pigeon in my second life, I'll look you up............


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures of beautiful, healthy pijies!  I'm sure the little one will thrive under your care, Hilly.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

How about oreo thats the first thing I thought when I saw it. Mmmmm oreos Darn now I want some there goes my diet


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hilly, I always enjoy your posts. Sometimes I feel as if I'm right there with your birds. The pictures are really good and you really picked the right name for Beautiful because she is gorgeous.

Do you have any scales? You may want to weigh Newbie every few days just to make sure he is not losing. Frankly, I wouldn't hesitate to feed him formula for a few days to put some weight on him and that may make him feel better. I wish something could be done to straighten his legs. I wonder if you could attach some little pads to the bottom of his leg that would help keep him from getting raw areas where he uses them to walk.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Your birds are beautiful Hilly, and obviously not at all spoiled   

I love the new guys!!!

About the gender guessing...I swore all my new birds were males the way they carried on and displayed in front of each other and bickered. 4 out of the 5 have now laid eggs. Shows what I know.  I guess only time can tell.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the wonderful words and complements.

Renee, I know of a wonderful idea....I'll have to pm ya about it .

Yep, this little one is only now about 6 weeks old (the newbie). It never stood up on it legs, I'm very tempted to try and have x-rays done of its legs. I wonder it the bones fused or what?? I never though of the peanuts, but I'll go get some and give them a try! It does like the safflowers, I figured a little extra won't hurt, I started that yesterday.

Yep, the "Junebug Dance" is VERY cute!!

MJ, thank you for you reply. I hope the little one does, with the help of others on here I get more and more positive about it being able to thrive .

SkyofAngels,
Oreo is VERY Cute!!! I never thought a bout it, but your right it does look like one with those markings. lol!

Maggie,
I'll pass the complement on to Beautiful, and I totally agree. I was so surprised he let me get some good ones.

I never thought about weighing it, but I do have a gram/ounce scale. I'll weigh the little one tonight, and start keeping track. I never thought about attaching pads either. I have that self adhesive medical rap (always on stock here-just in case)...now what would I use as the pads, a sponge?? cotten balls??

It still acts so very young (which it is), and is going to grow up to have a wonderful personallity.

TheSnipes,
Don't ya know? It's not being spoiled, its being "loved a lot"  !

Hhhhmmmm, yep only time can tell, but hearing this makes a it a bit more encouraging. Don't get me wrong, if they are all boys that's ok.

I'm hoping the newer, bigger one, will calm down a bit after he sees that no one is out to fight him/it here.

Thank you all!
-Hilly

P.S. Pretty soon I'll be ordering PGWear for them  .


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

All of your babies are so beautiful and each seems to have its own wonderful personality.

I've noticed that time works wonders with wilder birds. We've had Papa Rob for months and have to admit I never tried to tame him. He would get so stressed whenever I tried it wasn't worth it. Now after almost a year he's finally getting friendly. Wing slaps are rare and his biting is much gentler. I really think that watching me with the other birds made it click that I just don't want to hurt him. I'm sure you'll have the same result with your wild one only much quicker.


----------

